# Kindle DX - has anyone recieved an email regarding your Pre Order status?



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

I do see the release date on Amazon's website - but have not received an email.  Has anyone received and email from Amazon regarding their pre-order?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Nope. It says the same message as before. When an estimated delivery date has been confirmed, you will receive an e-mail. June 10th is still 9 days away too. I doubt they will be sending out e-mails too early.


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

On phone with Kindle department at Amazon now - hoping to get more info.


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

Sigh - no more info........ Kindelpation  here we go again


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Is the release date still "Summer"?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Kind said:


> Is the release date still "Summer"?


It shows as June 10th on amazon


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> Nope. It says the same message as before. When an estimated delivery date has been confirmed, you will receive an e-mail. June 10th is still 9 days away too. I doubt they will be sending out e-mails too early.


I'm guessing they are working out the '1st come, 1st served' statuses. Maybe they are anticipating a sell out?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> It shows as June 10th on amazon


Thanks for that.


----------



## nyct (May 28, 2009)

Just wanted to bump this and see if anyone has heard anything about their delivery date yet. Nothing here yet, but I saw someone say on the amazon board that they ordered today and have a June 12th delivery date.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I preordered today and got an email with a June 12th delivery date too.

ETA I have prime membership and chose the free 2 day shipping. So I'm guessing that the delivery date estimate is based on that and the release date.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered mine on May 25 and still have not heard anything yet.


----------



## nyct (May 28, 2009)

aha! I read that some people changed their shipping methods and immediately got a delivery estimate, so I did the same. Changed it to overnight and suddenly got a June 11th delivery estimate!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just got an email with an Estimated arrival date: June 11 2009. I am doing the happy dance. I cannot wait.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

June 11 delivery date too, but I have a one day shipping! Does anyone have a two day? I wonder if it changes. I'm afraid to change it!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> June 11 delivery date too, but I have a one day shipping! Does anyone have a two day? I wonder if it changes. I'm afraid to change it!


I have one day shipping too.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I looked at the other Kindle DX post and Rasputina mentioned that she got two day and she has the 12th for a delivery date.

When did you order it, Anne.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> I looked at the other Kindle DX post and Rasputina mentioned that she got two day and she has the 12th for a delivery date.
> 
> When did you order it, Anne.


I ordered mine on May 25 with one day shipping.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Me too! Haha. What good luck! I'm still curious as to whether or not anyone has gotten a 10th delivery date. It seems unlikely that it would arrive on the release date, but maybe one of the first people who ordered might of been lucky.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> Me too! Haha. What good luck! I'm still curious as to whether or not anyone has gotten a 10th delivery date. It seems unlikely that it would arrive on the release date, but maybe one of the first people who ordered might of been lucky.


Last time with Kindle 2 they released it early. Those of us who had one day shipping got it on the release date.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Well, I'm perfectly fine with the release date!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

They do the same thing with games and books, you usually receive it on release day if you preordered.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Anne said:


> I just got an email with an Estimated arrival date: June 11 2009. I am doing the happy dance. I cannot wait.


I got my delivery of 6/11 as well


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

nyct said:


> Just wanted to bump this and see if anyone has heard anything about their delivery date yet. Nothing here yet, but I saw someone say on the amazon board that they ordered today and have a June 12th delivery date.


That makes sense! 

I ordered on a month before, but scheduled to receive mine 4 days later (June 16).


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

What is Amazon thinking? I'm so confused? A bunch of people have ordered theirs awhile ago, and getting outrageous delivery dates. Maybe you should e-mail them?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't KNOW because I've not ordered (yet), but what I expect is happening is the shipping/delivery dates (there is some confusion over which it actually is) are dependent on what type of shipping you requested.  

1 day shipping -- delivery on the 11th  (and it might show up on the 10th!)
2 day shipping -- delivery on the 12th
Standard shipping -- delivery on the 15th or 16th
Free super saver shipping -- delivery sometime after that.

And, as I said, sometimes they tell you the shipping date and sometimes the delivery date -- so read the e-mail carefully.  If it's not coming soon enough, go on line and change your order.  And if you already asked/paid for one day but it says anything after the 12th. . . .well, call them and ask why!  Because I think even someone who orders on the 9th and requests 1 or 2 day shipping will have it before the weekend -- shipping company issues notwithstanding, of course.


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Yes.......this is interesting.....I pre-ordered on 5/9 and was to be received by 6/11......I needed to change credit card and hit cancel by mistake........ARGH!!!!!!!!!!  BUT, and this is interesting part, re-order right away  with new order number and the ship date was the same by 6/11 (took the 1 day delivery). So..............I wonder if this means there is no backup at all
ie; not as many orders as they expected.....if this is correct, everone who has ordered will be shipped 6/10

            Brian


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

That makes a lot of sense. Though, I don't know if it'll show up on the 10th. Either way, I'll just be expecting the 11th.


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

I ordered on May 8th with Prime Shipping - estimated delivery June 12th.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just looked at my account. I ordered on May 6th (day of the press conference) and have a ship date of June 11th. I have Amazon Prime and opted for the overnight shipping.

The status changed sometime in the past 24 hours since I didn't have a ship date at this time yesterday.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sigh!  I guess it's time for me to pay the bills and see how much money is left over for ME.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Oh, Ann! Paying bills always makes me depressed. I hope there's a lot of money leftover for you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, really, it's not going to be a problem, our budget is pretty squared away. It's just figuring out how much of the discretionary funds this month are mine and how much are for DH. . . . .  'Cause, if it's mine. . . .I know what I wanna buy with it.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Haha. Makes plenty of sense. I hope that you'll be able to join our little group.


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

I just got mine - also June 11th .


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

I had ordered mine on May 6th - I think that was the announcement date with 1 day shipping.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't KNOW because I've not ordered (yet), but what I expect is happening is the shipping/delivery dates (there is some confusion over which it actually is) are dependent on what type of shipping you requested.
> 
> 1 day shipping -- delivery on the 11th (and it might show up on the 10th!)
> 2 day shipping -- delivery on the 12th
> ...


I guess that's possible. What I should do is stop making impulse purchases and pre-ordering stuff.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Thought I'd just bump this post up a little for those who have not seen this thread.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

It's starting to sound like everyone gets their DX mailed on the 10th.  The differences in delivery dates seems to be dependent on which shipping method you requested.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I'm guessing their sales weren't as high. Not to mention quite a few have mentioned that they've canceled their orders.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> I'm guessing their sales weren't as high. Not to mention quite a few have mentioned that they've canceled their orders.


With K2 they got them out fast and anyone who ordered with overnight shipping got there K 2 right away. I wonder how many Kindle DX they did sell.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Anne said:


> With K2 they got them out fast and anyone who ordered with overnight shipping got there K 2 right away. I wonder how many Kindle DX they did sell.


According to a recent statement by Bezos, we may never know.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, you all are depressing me! My email from Amazon shows an expected arrival date of June 22 to June 26th. 

I ordered it on the DX announcement day, but I let my Canadian blood get the better of me and chose supersaver shipping. 

/bangs head on nearby soft surface


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Oh, you all are depressing me! My email from Amazon shows an expected arrival date of June 22 to June 26th.
> 
> I ordered it on the DX announcement day, but I let my Canadian blood get the better of me and chose supersaver shipping.
> 
> /bangs head on nearby soft surface


I had selected SuperSaver shipping as well. When the e-mail arrived with the expected arrival date, the earliest date was just before I leave town. DH, who normally likes SuperSaver shipping was hoping I would help him set up his Kindle DX. I changed to Standard Shipping and the new expected delivery date is June 15th. That should give DH time for learning about his Kindle before I leave. 

So, you still have time to change the shipping if you really want it sooner.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Oh, you all are depressing me! My email from Amazon shows an expected arrival date of June 22 to June 26th.
> 
> I ordered it on the DX announcement day, but I let my Canadian blood get the better of me and chose supersaver shipping.
> 
> /bangs head on nearby soft surface


Harvey: There is always a longer wait unless you choose next day shipping. I have Amazon Prime so I am not paying that much extra for next day shipping.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I too have Amazon Prime.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Oh, you all are depressing me! My email from Amazon shows an expected arrival date of June 22 to June 26th.
> 
> I ordered it on the DX announcement day, but I let my Canadian blood get the better of me and chose supersaver shipping.
> 
> /bangs head on nearby soft surface


Is it to late to change your shipping? I know it used to put you at the end of the line, but a friend of mine ordered the DX yesterday with Amazon prime shipping and the delivery date was the 11th. So I don't think moving down the line would make you date later. You could order another one with shipping changed then cancel which ever is the later delivery date. (Just thinking out loud here).


----------



## nyct (May 28, 2009)

Red said:


> Is it to late to change your shipping? I know it used to put you at the end of the line, but a friend of mine ordered the DX yesterday with Amazon prime shipping and the delivery date was the 11th. So I don't think moving down the line would make you date later. You could order another one with shipping changed then cancel which ever is the later delivery date. (Just thinking out loud here).


I was initially worried about that too, but there doesn't seem to be a backlog of orders here, so even if you are put at the end of the line, it seems that your kindle will ship on the 10th. FYI, I chose 2 day shipping when I first ordered it, but went back and changed to next day shipping yesterday. It's coming on the 11th now.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay--Everybody cross their fingers and hope Amazon does a repeat of K2 shipping to deliver to all of us Next-Day-ers on 6/10 instead of 6/11


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Red said:


> Is it to late to change your shipping? I know it used to put you at the end of the line, but a friend of mine ordered the DX yesterday with Amazon prime shipping and the delivery date was the 11th. So I don't think moving down the line would make you date later. You could order another one with shipping changed then cancel which ever is the later delivery date. (Just thinking out loud here).


It's not too late -- at least it wasn't yesterday. I was originally scheduled to receive mine on the 16th, and then changed my shipping to next day. Now my delivery date is the 11th.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I expect that Amazon is still using the same system as before: Expected dates are recalculated based on date of last order change but actual shipping is based on original order date and shipping method. So until ther orders exceed the supply, Next Day shows delivery as the 11th, 2-day shows delivery as the 12th, Standard Shipping shows delivery as the 15th, Supper Saver shows a range and ships last.

I also hope that they package and ship early so that Next Day delivers on the 10th. If so, then Standard shipping might arrive on the 12th or 13th. If I see tracking that shows delivery of DH's DX on the 13th, I am going to work on Saturday to wait for it.


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

My K1 screen died Saturday and I was told it would be a month before they could ship me a new (referb) k1.    The service rep noticed I had a DX on order and mentioned they were due out any time.  Next day I got my notification 15 June for DX.  Until then I am back in the paper world.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Offering you a K2 as a replacement would have been a nice touch.


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL - I like your thinking!  But the really nice touch would have been if they told me they would ship my DX  yesterday.  I am really suffering KindleWithdrawl, getting that KindleMonkey off my back.  I know I may be kicked out of this ebook club for saying this but, I have even  considered going to "the Public Library".


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Florida Kev said:


> LOL - I like your thinking! But the really nice touch would have been if they told me they would ship my DX yesterday. I am really suffering KindleWithdrawl, getting that KindleMonkey off my back. I know I may be kicked out of this ebook club for saying this but, I have even considered going to "the Public Library".


Nothing wrong with going to "the Public Library" from my point of view. (Disclamer: I am married to a librarian.  ) Reading is more important than the format of the book (hard cover, paper back, audio, digital).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have my email, my DX is due to arrive next Thursday so my next question....is Oberon coming out with a DX cover?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann, you NEED it for your work.  Think of all those IRS regs you can have via PDF on your DX.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That thought HAS crossed my mind. . . . . . .and for sheet music too. . . . . .

Mostly, you just want me to get one so you'll get to see it.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I have my email, my DX is due to arrive next Thursday so my next question....is Oberon coming out with a DX cover?
> 
> L


Yes. In email they told me a couple of days ago that they have a prototype, but need to receive the actual DX before they can finalize. I'm guessing it'll be sometime in July.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That thought HAS crossed my mind. . . . . . .and for sheet music too. . . . . .
> 
> Mostly, you just want me to get one so you'll get to see it.


Well, that too. 

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Reading is more important than the format of the book (hard cover, paper back, audio, digital).


Yep


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I have a feeling once I get my Kindle, no more stops at the library or book store under my own will. Then, again. I might pop in there to see what new books are out, and then download them onto my Kindle.  I'll be carrying that darned thing everywhere.


----------

